# Cristóbal 1000 post cumpleaños



## cuchuflete

Felicidades Cristóbal​
 Te felicito por la calidad de los comentarios.  El número es lo de menos

Un abrazote,
Cuchu


----------



## Philippa

Cristóbal, thankyou so much for all you help (and patient corrections  !!)

*  1000 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*​
Philippa  

P.S. Sorry we're a bit late


----------



## belén

FELICIDADES CHRIS!!!!!!
Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, consejos y ayuda SIEMPRE.


----------



## mjscott

How can you keep up with when the odometer will click 1000!
Early or late,
Congratulations, Cristóbal!


----------



## alc112

Felicidades Cristobal


----------



## cristóbal

Aw, shucks... De verdad os lo debo todo a vosotros, os agradezco muchísimo.  Me habéis acogido en tan corto tiempo como si fuéramos amigotes desde chicos.


----------



## funnydeal

1000 Felicidades y Gracias para Cristóbal​


----------



## Eddie

¡Enhorabuena, Cristóbal!​ 


Lo que sigue ahora...






 Ed


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones y gracias por tus aportes, Cristóbal!


----------



## Lancel0t

Contratulations Cristobal for reaching your 1000th post. Thanks for your help.


----------



## vic_us

¡Felicitaciones hermano! (saludo argentino)


----------



## Artrella

*Oh!!   Congratulations Cris!!!!    Kissies!!!  *​


----------



## lauranazario

Aunque tarde, la dicha siempre es buena...

¡Felicidades Cristóbal y gracias por tu colaboración en los foros!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## zebedee

1000 felicidades por tus 1000 posts and thanks from all for all...

regards,
zeb


----------



## ITA

BIEN VAMOS POR MAS CRIS!! FELICIDADES ITA


----------



## supercrom

*¡Felicidades!, sigue así, no te rindas. Si alguien es malo, bueno o cruel contigo, sigue apoyándonos, por fa'*​ 
Algo tarde, pero no me perdonaré si estoy relegado de esta felicitación, ¡aunque ya hayan pasado casi 150 _posts_!

*CROM*


----------



## cuchuflete

cromteaches said:
			
		

> *¡Felicidades!, sigue así, no te rindas. Si alguien es malo, bueno o cruel contigo, sigue apoyándonos, por fa'*​
> Algo tarde, pero no me perdonaré si estoy relegado de esta felicitación, ¡aunque ya hayan pasado casi 150 _posts_!
> 
> *CROM*


Con permiso Crom, te corrijo...  casi 1500 posts!


----------



## supercrom

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Con permiso Crom, te corrijo...  casi 1500 posts!


 
 Gracias por haberme corregido, te agradezco porque me haces ver que a veces paro medio volado... 

*1500* o casi.​ 
* CROM 

*P.S. Recontravergonzado...


----------

